# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  في خصوص مدة فتح الشفرات

## zinnor79

ارسلت الى   Samsung Slow ( Note 3 & Latest Samsung Model  الذي مدته 24 ساعة .يوم  2نونبر على الساعة 22:53 
ولم يتم اجابتي حتى 6 نونبر على الساعة  09:22 صباحا .وكما تم التوضيح ان السبت والاحد لايكون .فلكم واسع النظر في حساب المدة .ولم تقف  
الامور فالكود المرسل لم يعمل وعملت VERIFIER ولا زلت انتظر حتى ساعة كتابة هذه الاسطر .....؟؟؟      
المرجو من الادارة المشرفة تحديد الوقت الممكن الكلي بكل دقة حتى لا نتعرض للقيل والقال من طرف الزبناء    ....وشكرا على تفهمكم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

سلام عليكم 
المرجو من مشرف معالجة الموضوع
  شعارنا يد في يد لرقي بالمنتدي

----------


## universounlock

السلام عليكم  
اخي لقد تم التحقق من الكودات صحيحة 100 % 
المرجو تتبع التعليمات التالية  :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    

> بنود وشروط المستخدم يجب معرفة ومتابعة إذا لزم الأمر ! ! ! 
> 1 . إذا  كنت مكان إفتح أجل الرمز وكان لم يتم العثور على رقم IMEI الخاص بك في  قاعدة بيانات المصنع أو رموز ليست افايلبلي ل IMEI أمرت، سوف تحصل الائتمان  كامل إلى حسابك الخاص بك على الفور بعد الانتهاء من تجهيز النظام .
> يمكنك دائما التحقق من بيان الائتمان الخاصة بك من حسابك النقر على صفحتي > بيان 
> 2 . يتم  التحقق من جميع لدينا رموز والخدمات ، وهناك فقط 0.1 ٪ فرصة للحصول على  رموز الخطأ منا ، والتي خرجت عن مسارها سيكون ردها اذا حصلنا على دليل  الفيديو من الظهور الخاص بك الذي كنت قد طلبت من الخدمة بشكل صحيح ورمز  وصلت خاطئة 
> وفيما يلي أبسط تعليمات عن كيفية تقديم دليل الفيديو في حالة المطالبة رمز الخطأ : 
> 1 . تحتاج أولا السلطة على الهاتف و اكتب * # 06 # ل عرض عدد IMEI الأصلية . 
> 2 . اكتب الرموز التي حصلت بالضبط عن طريق التعليمات التي سوف نقدم لكم للنموذج الخاص بك . 
> 3 . يجب علينا أن نرى رسالة الخطأ بالضبط أن الهاتف يظهر بعد إدخال رمز 
> 4 . يجب أن يستمر الفيديو و نوعية جيدة من أجل يمكننا أن نرى أرقام. 
> ...

----------


## zinnor79

شكرا اخي على الاهتمام طبعا كلام معقول .لكن يبقى الاشكال في المدة لاننا نرى المدة في السيرفر و على اساسها نخبر الزبناء ,والبعض منهم اذا لم تحترم معه المدة يقول لا .و نقع نحن اصحاب المحلات بين المطرقة والسندان :الزبون يطالب بهاتفه والسيرفر لا يمكنك الغاء الكموند :اذن احترام عمل احترافي لا يجب التهاون فيه

----------


## universounlock

اخي بالنسبة للتاخيرفهناك تحديث لكافة خدمات سامسونغ وذلك لاضافة الهواتف الجديدة مثل note 3 ... 
اذن اذا كان اي تاخير يتم اخبار كافة الاعضاء المنخرطين 
تحياتي :  مشرف قسم universounlock

----------


## universounlock

بالاضافة : 
كل خدماتنا اوتوماتيكية  
فلا يجب قول كلام ليست لك علاقة به او اسلوب غير لائق !!!!!!

----------


## zinnor79

انا يااخي اتكلم بكل احترام ،ولم انطق كلمة غير لائقة،والمنتدى يشهد بذلك ،واتكلم بكلام عشته انطلاقا من تجربة شخصية ،فلا تقل كلام لم اقله ،ولا تقلل من قيمتنا اذا كان هناك نقذ بناء .بل يجب احترامي فانا لا اكذب فكل ما قلته مسجل في منتدانا العزيز وكذلك السيرفر المحترم .

----------


## zinnor79

استسمح للاخوان المشرفين على السيرفر لقد تم حل المشكل ,فالمشكل كان في الجهاز .....ومرة اخرى اكرر اعتذاري..........

----------


## abousalma007

الحمد لله لحل المشكلة الاخ حسن له سيرفر جيد وهو رجل طيب ومخلص

----------


## universounlock

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم على التدخل الجميل

----------

